# Bye Bye Visor Warnings!



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I definitely need to try this this weekend.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

I know nobody cares because theyve never met a cop that cared enough to check your visors for these but if anyone does care, these are required to remain on the visor by federal law and are a hefty fine to not have it you manage to piss off a cop.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm sure other people have done this here, but just thought I would share my before/after.
> 
> I don't know how well it shows up in the first photo but those things were like painted on the visor. I wasn't sure how to get them off, but after a couple trials I figured it out. Took a paper towel soaked in rubbing alcohol, held it there for 5 minutes or so... then gently rubbed it off. Super easy and looks a lot better imo.


They don't have these in Australia as it is illegal for a Child under 12 to occupy the front seat in any car with air bags. It is also illegal to smoke with children in the car.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

tracepk said:


> I know nobody cares because theyve never met a cop that cared enough to check your visors for these but if anyone does care, these are required to remain on the visor by federal law and are a hefty fine to not have it you manage to piss off a cop.


HAHA that's funny. But I must ask do you have any substantiation to this or just someone told you that on time. 

Because stickers like these are mandated for the manufacture as a product liability. However once you take ownership consider yourself warned, now it's your prerogative to remove or retain. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I must do this on mine. Never though too before but now seems so obvious. 

Good write up

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Zach.K said:


> HAHA that's funny. But I must ask do you have any substantiation to this or just someone told you that on time.
> 
> Because stickers like these are mandated for the manufacture as a product liability. However once you take ownership consider yourself warned, now it's your prerogative to remove or retain.
> 
> Sent from my Thumbs.


Those Stickers under Federal Law are not to be removed as you also can be sued by any passenger. I'm surprised you are not 'hip' to taking these off!


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Those Stickers under Federal Law are not to be removed as you also can be sued by any passenger. I'm surprised you are not 'hip' to taking these off!


Can you substantiate that other then 49 CFR Part 571? That mandates federal implementation of them? Which also no where states once vehicle is sold that consumer is responsible for maintaining them on the visor and legible? Doubt it. 

This is the same as a mattress label required until sold to the consumer. It does not become the consumers responsibility to maintain. How about a hair dryer? All kinds of federally required labels. Required of the manufacture not the consumer who purchases. 

Shall I keep listing products that require warnings for the consumer (that's key here) by the manufacture? Or do you get the idea now?

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Also see here: http://www.sunvisorsolutions.com/Conditions_of_Use.html

This is a company based in the US selling a solution to cover and hide. I think they would stand to need to be correct on the issue as well seeing how they would be just as liable for selling you a product to hide these. 



> Disclaimer
> No Federal motor vehicle safety standard prohibits the use of this product by a vehicles owner. Informational stickers must be on vehicle for first sale only.


Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I would see an issue on resale but not regular. If a cop wants to find something the visor is overlooked. People tend to do dumb stuff to get pulled over knowing they have warrants and drugs in the car. It's the YOLO spirits coming back to bite you in the end. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm still researching the legality of this but I did find the following:

*Report Receipt Date:* SEP 26, 2013 
*NHTSA Campaign Number:* 13V463000 
*Component(s):* EQUIPMENT 
*Potential Number of Units Affected:* 18,941 

[h=4] All Products Associated with this Recall [/h] [h=4]Details [/h] [h=4]6 Associated Documents [/h] *Manufacturer: *General Motors LLC
[h=5]SUMMARY:[/h] General Motors (GM) is recalling certain model year 2013 and 2014 Chevrolet Camaro Coupes manufactured June 9, 2013, through September 6, 2013. In the affected vehicles, the required air bag warning label on the sun visor may peel off. Thus, these vehicles fail to comply to Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard No. 208 "Occupant Crash Protection." [h=5]CONSEQUENCE:[/h] If the air bag warning label detaches from the visor, the driver and front seat passenger may not be warned of the risks of air bag deployment, increasing the risk of injury in the event of a crash. [h=5]REMEDY:[/h] GM will notify owners, and instruct owners how to inspect the visor sticker. As necessary, dealers will replace the sun visor, free of charge. The recall began on October 28, 2013. Owners may contact GM at 1-800-521-7300. GM's recall campaign number is 13284. [h=5]NOTES:[/h] Owners may also contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration Vehicle Safety Hotline at 1-888-327-4236 (TTY 1-800-424-9153), or go to Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I saw that one too. Comes back to being manufactures liability in my opinion. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Part of the above mentioned recall includes


> In summary, whenever a vehicle subject to this recall enters your vehicle inventory, or is in your facility for service in the future, you must take the steps necessary to be sure the recall correction has been made before selling or releasing the vehicle.


This leads me to believe that even if the owner removes these stickers a dealership is required to replace them.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

obermd said:


> Part of the above mentioned recall includes
> This leads me to believe that even if the owner removes these stickers a dealership is required to replace them.


I wonder if that all cars or just the Camaros identified to be faulty in the recall?

EDIT: that would be just like any recall though. If it's identified it has to be fixed unless owner refuses it. Unless it's coming through as a trade in. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I'm sure other people have done this here, but just thought I would share my before/after.
> 
> I don't know how well it shows up in the first photo but those things were like painted on the visor. I wasn't sure how to get them off, but after a couple trials I figured it out. Took a paper towel soaked in rubbing alcohol, held it there for 5 minutes or so... then gently rubbed it off.
> 
> Super easy and looks a lot better imo.


Naughty, naughty girl. :dry:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> I wonder if that all cars or just the Camaros identified to be faulty in the recall?
> 
> EDIT: that would be just like any recall though. If it's identified it has to be fixed unless owner refuses it. Unless it's coming through as a trade in.
> 
> Sent from my Thumbs.


18,000+ 2013 and 2014 Camaros. Seems someone took their Camaro into a dealership to have their airbag warning sticker reattached.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

OK, look at this:

http://www.autonews.com/article/20130422/RETAIL07/304229974/toyota-store-must-defend-airbag-suit

QUOTE:

_"A commercial seller's duty to warn can extend beyond the scope of an immediate purchaser. "Adequate airbag warnings are easily associated with increased safety and decreased injuries," the panel said. "We easily associate the seller's failure to warn with the harm suffered by a foreseeable user" such as Alexander."

"Alexander's lawyer, Stephen Chouest of Metairie, said Louisiana law "has long held that a seller who has knowledge of a defect does have the obligation to reasonably warn."_

Based on this, I would assume it could be seen in court as the seller's responsibility to ensure all warnings are present on the vehicle. If you are the original owner of the car (bought it new) and are selling it used with a warning label damaged or removed, it would be your responsibility to repair or replace warning labels.

If you are the second or third owner selling the car it would be tough to prove that you were the one who removed the labels, but this is a "grey area" I would rather not find myself in.

*My advice would be, prepare to replace your visors with new ones containing proper labels when you do sell the car.*


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I have never heard of a statute that would require a consumer to keep and maintain a warning label on any product. In my opinion, the labels that were peeling on the Camaro were a liability issue for GM. If the labels fell off because they were poor quality, or faulty, then someone could say they were never warned because the sticker fell off. Also, if you remove the sticker then you could be liable if someone uses or rides in your car. You might also want to consider replacing the stickers if you sell the car to avoid a liability issue with the new owner.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's living on the edge. 

Next, you should remove the tags from the mattress!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wait, wait... Doesn't all cars come with the annoying airbag tag stuck on the inside if the glovebox to flap around on the outside? 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## chebycruz (Apr 27, 2014)

kind of like ripping the tag off your pillow lol


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I never even noticed them. I bet most people don't. But it looks much cleaner without them. My car had a tag on the glove box when I bought it, but it was just a removable sticker that the dealer pulled off when they prepped the car. It's now in a folder with the window sticker.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Things are really getting out of hand, what next a label on the steering wheel saying "if you don't turn at corners you may have an accident".


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> I have never heard of a statute that would require a consumer to keep and maintain a warning label on any product. In my opinion, the labels that were peeling on the Camaro were a liability issue for GM. If the labels fell off because they were poor quality, or faulty, then someone could say they were never warned because the sticker fell off. Also, if you remove the sticker then you could be liable if someone uses or rides in your car. You might also want to consider replacing the stickers if you sell the car to avoid a liability issue with the new owner.


My last Car faced a recall over a Visor Warning Sticker that could fall off. Feel free to remove them if you must, but those stickers are federally mandated, not just placed there for good reading. In an accident you would be liable for operating an unsafe modified car to both you & your occupants and the subsequent occupants that will be riding in your CRUZE. You are putting their lives in danger. While we don't care about your loved ones, this is illegal.


*DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION *
National Highway Traffic Safety Administration 
49 CFR Part 571 
[Docket No. 74-14; Notice 103] 
RIN 2127-AG14 Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards; 
[SIZE=+1]*Occupant Crash Protection *[/SIZE]



*AGENCY:* National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA), DOT. 
*ACTION:* Final Rule. 
*SUMMARY:* As one method of reducing the adverse effects of air bags, especially for children, NHTSA is requiring new, attention getting labels. This rule requires vehicles with air bags to bear three new warning labels. Two of the labels replace existing labels on the sun visor. The third is a temporary label on the dash. These new labels would not be required on vehicles having a "smart" passenger-side air bag, i.e., an air bag that would automatically shut off or adjust its deployment so as not to adversely affect children. This rule also requires rear-facing child seats to bear a new, enhanced warning label to replace the existing label. The labels will help reduce the adverse effects by increasing the number of people who read and understand the message of the warning labels. 
*DATES:* EFFECTIVE DATE: The amendments made in this rule are effective (insert date 30 days following publication in the Federal Register). 
COMPLIANCE DATES: Passenger cars, light trucks, and vans that are equipped with passenger air bags that do not qualify as "smart" air bags that are manufactured on or after (insert date 90 days following publication in the Federal Register) must include the new, attention-getting labels specified in this rule. Child restraint systems that can be used in a rear-facing position and are manufactured on or after (insert date 180 days following publication in the Federal Register) must include the new, attention-getting label specified in this rule. Manufacturers may voluntarily substitute the new labels for the currently required labels prior to these dates. PETITION DATE: Any petitions for reconsideration must be received by NHTSA no later than (insert date 45 days following publication in the Federal Register). 
*ADDRESS:* Any petitions for reconsideration should refer to the docket and notice number of this notice and be submitted to: Administrator, National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, 400 Seventh Street, SW, Washington, DC 20590. 
*FOR FURTHER INFORMATION CONTACT:* The following persons at the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, 400 Seventh Street, SW, Washington, DC 20590: 
For non-legal issues: 
Mary Versailles, Office of Safety Performance Standards, NPS-31, telephone (202) 366-2057, facsimile (202) 366-4329, electronic mail "[email protected]". 
For legal issues: J. Edward Glancy, Office of Chief Counsel, NCC-20, telephone (202) 366-2992, facsimile (202) 366-3820, electronic mail [email protected].


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just remember people the sticker doesn't actually add any safety to the car and I expect most haven't read it anyway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Things are really getting out of hand, what next a label on the steering wheel saying "if you don't turn at corners you may have an accident".


Don't give the US Government the idea, please.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

*Cruzetalk Staff Position on the Removal of Airbag Warning Labels*

The CruzeTalk staff has been discussing this issue this evening. As far as we can tell the requirement is for any vehicle currently sold in the United States to have permanently attached air bag warnings and a temporary warning on the passenger side dash board. The passenger side warning can be secured to the gear shift, HVAC vent, or any other front passenger accessible mounting point except the windshield rear view mirror.

Because of the legal liability ramifications and vagaries in how the US law is written and considering the flakiness of the US legal system, the CruzeTalk Staff CANNOT support the removal of the air bag warning stickers from the sun visors.

Just to let you know, we are not the only car forum where this question has come up and so far it appears that no one has found a valid and consistent answer to the legal and liability issues incurred when removing these stickers.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Aussie said:


> They don't have these in Australia as it is illegal for a Child under 12 to occupy the front seat in any car with air bags. It is also illegal to smoke with children in the car.


I have to recant part of this statement, we do have a label, actually two one on each face of the passengers visor and in several languages as well. The madness is contagious apparently.

View attachment 79946


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

obermd said:


> Part of the above mentioned recall includes
> This leads me to believe that even if the owner removes these stickers a dealership is required to replace them.


They certainly didn't replace mine lol! They probably didn't even notice.


 Sent with iLove


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Well leave it to me to try to contribute something and have it turn into a debate. 





 Sent with iLove


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Well leave it to me to try to contribute something and have it turn into a debate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think of this as a debate, it is communicating between interested parties.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Well leave it to me to try to contribute something and have it turn into a debate.


All contributions welcome!

The only thing we want to make clear to people is the _potential_ that they _may_ be increasing the _possibility_ of a _rare_ but real legal issue should they _sell the car with the warnings removed_. Chances are you'll never have an issue, but you could and people need to at least be aware. That's why the forum has to take the stance of making it clear this is not supported.

As with most things, everyone is responsible for their own actions. We're just letting them know what they're doing.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> They certainly didn't replace mine lol! They probably didn't even notice.
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove


I bet if the defense lawyer in the case Blue Angel linked to could he would ask, under oath, every single person in the court room if they even knew what was on these stickers. This would show the frivolous nature of the law itself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you noticed the wording has been vauge over the years as I do read it. It went from x years old and X amount of pounds in front seat to RTFM


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My last Car faced a recall over a Visor Warning Sticker that could fall off. Feel free to remove them if you must, but those stickers are federally mandated, not just placed there for good reading. In an accident you would be liable for operating an unsafe modified car to both you & your occupants and the subsequent occupants that will be riding in your CRUZE. You are putting their lives in danger.



So you failed to find any other substantiation other then the one I directed you too. So still not proving there mandated to remain after consumer purchase. 

Also please explain how removing a sticker endangers someone's life? 
You can't because at this point your just typing to hear yourself speak. 


Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> You can't because at this point your just typing to hear yourself speak.


Zack, meet Eddy...



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not totally sure if it's illegal to remove the stickers from your visor. I'm pretty sure, however, that it's illegal to hold an alcohol-soaked rag over your head in an unventilated passenger compartment for 5 minutes!:wink:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

N8zdad said:


> I'm not totally sure if it's illegal to remove the stickers from your visor. I'm pretty sure, however, that it's illegal to hold an alcohol-soaked rag over your head in an unventilated passenger compartment for 5 minutes!:wink:


Only if you hold your mouth open under it and then drive off.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Zack, meet Eddy...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hey? Well at least you didn't call me stupid?


obermd said:


> The CruzeTalk staff has been discussing this issue this evening. As far as we can tell the requirement is for any vehicle currently sold in the United States to have permanently attached air bag warnings and a temporary warning on the passenger side dash board. The passenger side warning can be secured to the gear shift, HVAC vent, or any other front passenger accessible mounting point except the windshield rear view mirror.
> 
> Because of the legal liability ramifications and vagaries in how the US law is written and considering the flakiness of the US legal system, the CruzeTalk Staff CANNOT support the removal of the air bag warning stickers from the sun visors.
> 
> Just to let you know, we are not the only car forum where this question has come up and so far it appears that no one has found a valid and consistent answer to the legal and liability issues incurred when removing these stickers.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So I gather that it is up to me . I have just determined that I should think about this for about two more years and then if I decide to sell this POS cruzen I will be glad that I did not remove the Imformational Inked letters on me cruzens sun visors . But in the mean time I usually just drive me vehichles into the ground and after many years and too many incidental parts replaced I usually just give up and put IT out of Me misery by shooting IT and then just walk away , leaving IT on the side of a road for a wrecker to pick up for me .. I usually hear back from the wreckers wanting to know if I would prefer to purchase that POS back from them in a letter sent to me by mail . Just another piece of junk mail ,a nd we all know what you do with junk mail right .. 

Well I'll wait a couple of years and let ya all know what I think then . I'll probably be in Cali.
Visiting EDDY !


----------

